# Winter pups wilting in summer heat?



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My previous sweetie was born in June, so the summer heat didn't phase him at all. This puppy was born mid November and he's just wilting away when the temperature gets above 75. He's fine if he's just loafing around, but tonight we played flirt pole for 10 min. and when we came back in he was panting like you wouldn't believe. I felt so bad! I turned the fan on him and he was fine after about 15 min. but the weather is going to get alot worse. 

Do all dogs born in the winter have a harder time adjusting to the heat? I just can't believe how much it knocks him out! Or is there an underlying health issue I should be aware of?


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't know, but that is a very good question.

All 3 of mine hate the heat. We were in and out all day yesterday and everytime we would come in....all 3 would run and lay on a different air vent.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would bet it's an individual preference. Some people (dogs) like the heat, others like it cold. My boy who was born in Aug lives for the AC. My boy born in Dec is pretty unfazed by the heat. 
1 loves to go for a run in the rain. 1 will only leave the porch if someone goes to hold an umbrella for him.
1 loves to be "groomed" with the vacuum hose, the other hates it.
etc etc


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it has more to do with genetics than time of birth. 

That being said, in Fredericton, it was in the minus range when Hans was born, and he does not do well in the 90 degree weather here, which is why I bought him a cooling vest.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it depends also on how raised. Beau is kept outside during the day and, so far, is doing fine. It was 90 day before yesterday when I saw him just runnng around in the yard throwing a bone for himself (yes we play fetch about an hour a day)

He was born in July though. My best dog for the heat was Cyra....small and wiry....Blanket black with a black undercoat.......She was born in April. Grim did well in the heat to though he is retired and more of a housedog now and older so I don't expect a lot of heat tolerange.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Interesting theory. Jax is a very black blanket back and hates the heat. She just wilts. She was probably born in November (pound puppy).


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Piper dislikes strenuous activity once the temps pass 80. Of course, 80* in Hampton, VA is accompanied by quite a lot of humidity.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting...

Jazzy was born in August and loves lying in the sun, even if it's stinking hot outside. She does lie in front of the fan sometimes, and I keep the AC at a reasonable temp

Delgado was born in January and so far he's really struggling with the heat, he's got his own personal fan on his crate for night time. He still runs outside but pants heavily and drinks alot, I just bought him a baby pool and I hope it'll help.

I figured it was both the fact that he's black and has the thick shepherd coat


----------



## aswencak (May 8, 2006)

Bear was born in June and doesn't mind the heat or staying outside, he actually found a nice place to call his own under the apple tree, very shadded and cool. Raina was born in October and is 7 months old so this is her first heated season, the 90 degree weather we had last week, she went potty and jumped on the door to come in. Doesn't like the heat at all but this could change after her first summer.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

All I know is Titan was born in January, in the German winter. Germany doesn't have a hot climate at all, maaaaaybe 85 tops in the summer, and that is an extremely hot day with no humidity. We moved to Florida.... Titan is dying.. I'm sure of it. Ha, not really but he can't play for long outside now that it's warming up. He always wants to play, but when we get outside, after about 10 minutes he grabs his stick or ball and walks to the door, instead of bringing it to me, when he is done. He never did this in Germany.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Interesting question  well my girl was born in march. in wisconsin. and moved to mississippi at almost 9 weeks. She HATED THE WEATHER... she would hate bath room breaks and could find shade from a mile away. well we always had water with us and she is not fazed by the heat now at a little over a year old. plus she now knows warm weather means swimming!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo was born in September. The weather doesn't restrict his activity at all. In the summer, he will lay under a fan or in the shade as opposed to laying in the sun.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

R.D. was born in July and Mia in October. Both hate the heat. We are in Miami, FL and summers are extremely hot and humid. R.D. will only be outside for a few minutes before he is in the pool to cool off. Mia hates the pool and will be scratching at the door to come in after only a few minutes to do her business.


----------

